# Online Cubing Competition May-June 2022, 3x3 2x2, OH, 4x4, 3BLD, Skewb, Pyra, Mega



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp

If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp
> 
> If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0


Change the editing settings so that anyone can edit it when they open up the link.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Change the editing settings so that anyone can edit it when they open up the link.


You can leave your times in the forum and then I can put your results and your registration in the google sheet.


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You can leave your times in the forum and then I can put your results and your registration in the google sheet.


Alright, then. 3x3 and 3x3 BLD. Wish there was mega, then I could sign up for that, too.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, then. 3x3 and 3x3 BLD. Wish there was mega, then I could sign up for that, too.


I'll add mega


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I'll add mega


Yes, mega 4 life! Thank you!
Also, throw me in there for OH, because why not. Another event that I can get gud in.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 3, 2022)

Can I do everything but 3BLD?


----------



## HiroshiCubes (May 3, 2022)

Hey! i would love to join this competition, ill buy a pyramix, i know how to solve it, I can solve a 3x3, 2x2 .


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 3, 2022)

I'll join. I'll do all events except for blind (I'm still learning blind).


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

HiroshiCubes said:


> Hey! i would love to join this competition, ill buy a pyramix, i know how to solve it, I can solve a 3x3, 2x2 .





TheEpicCuber said:


> Yes, mega 4 life! Thank you!
> Also, throw me in there for OH, because why not. Another event that I can get gud in.





Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll join. I'll do all events except for blind (I'm still learning blind).


All entered!


----------



## Fyrestare (May 3, 2022)

how does this work? do I have to do my solves at a certain time? if so I might not be able to make it, but if I can just record them at any time then I'll enter for 3x3, skewb, 2x2, and pyra


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Fyrestare said:


> how does this work? do I have to do my solves at a certain time? if so I might not be able to make it, but if I can just record them at any time then I'll enter for 3x3, skewb, 2x2, and pyra


You have to submit first round solves by june 10, 2nd round solves by june 20, and final solves by june 30th,


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Fyrestare said:


> how does this work? do I have to do my solves at a certain time? if so I might not be able to make it, but if I can just record them at any time then I'll enter for 3x3, skewb, 2x2, and pyra


Entered


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 3, 2022)

I'll do everything but BLD events, Luke.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I'll do everything but BLD events, Luke.


Entered


----------



## Timona (May 3, 2022)

Might as well join in, sign me up


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> Might as well join in, sign me up


What events?


----------



## Timona (May 3, 2022)

2,3,4 and OH


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> 2,3,4 and OH


Entered


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> Can I do everything but 3BLD?


Sorry I did not enter it earlier but you are entered.


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 3, 2022)

I'll do everything.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> I'll do everything.


Entered


----------



## Mr Cuber (May 5, 2022)

I will do 3x3 2x2 and pyra


----------



## ShortStuff (May 5, 2022)

Hey there, can I enter for everything but 3bld, thx
Although when exactly is it, I'm not free for a week in June


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 5, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Hey there, can I enter for everything but 3bld, thx
> Although when exactly is it, I'm not free for a week in June


You have to submit first round solves by june 10, 2nd round solves by june 20, and final solves by june 30th but if you are unavailable for a week, you can dm me and I will send you the scrambles early and then you can send me your time, but only if you are gone that week


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 5, 2022)

Mr Cuber said:


> I will do 3x3 2x2 and pyra


Entered


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

I'll enter 234 and 3oh
also mega why not


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 5, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Hey there, can I enter for everything but 3bld, thx
> Although when exactly is it, I'm not free for a week in June


Entered


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 6, 2022)

Luke, If you need any help organizing, contact me because i can help co-organize. (I already have your contact from Bay Area 29 chat)


----------



## yCArp (May 6, 2022)

3x3, 2x2, OH, 3BLD


----------



## ShortStuff (May 6, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You have to submit first round solves by june 10, 2nd round solves by june 20, and final solves by june 30th but if you are unavailable for a week, you can dm me and I will send you the scrambles early and then you can send me your time, but only if you are gone that week


Kk sweet


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 6, 2022)

yCArp said:


> 3x3, 2x2, OH, 3BLD


Entered


----------



## Imsoosm (May 6, 2022)

@Luke Solves Cubes can you enter me?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @Luke Solves Cubes can you enter me?


I am so sorry, you are entered now


----------



## Imsoosm (May 6, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 9, 2022)

I will do 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx


----------



## U3cubing (May 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp
> 
> If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0


3x3 2x2 skewb and pyraminx.


----------



## gsingh (May 9, 2022)

2,3,4, and oh


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 2,3,4, and oh


Entered


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 10, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> 3x3 2x2 skewb and pyraminx.


Entered


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 10, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I will do 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx


Entered


----------



## fun at the joy (May 10, 2022)

I'll participate in all events.


----------



## Garf (May 10, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> I'll participate in all events.


Then I'll have some competition in Megaminx, I believe.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 10, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> I'll participate in all events.


Entered


----------



## Mr Cuber (May 11, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Enteredkyo


I saw that im aperantly signed up for 3x3 bld but confirming that I'm not going to do the 3x3 blindfolded thankyou


----------



## Shrek (May 11, 2022)

Greetings, Mr Luke.
I would like to participate in 3x3 and 2x2.

- Shrek


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

I guess I’ll do 4 oh and Meg as well. Can you do 2x2 Blind?


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

When will this start?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 11, 2022)

In June. Dates will be posted soon.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Greetings, Mr Luke.
> I would like to participate in 3x3 and 2x2.
> 
> - Shrek


Entered!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 11, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I guess I’ll do 4 oh and Meg as well. Can you do 2x2 Blind?


Entered new events. Ask Luke if he can do 2BLD


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

We can do 2BLD, @Travelingyoyokid


----------



## U3cubing (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> We can do 2BLD, @Travelingyoyokid


Thanks!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

*Important announcement!

All dates will be a week earlier than I announced earlier.

Also, 2BLD will be announced, post if you would like to do this event.

Registration closes the 23rd.

Prizes:
3x3, 2x2, Pyraminx
1st $10
2nd $8
3rd $5

Everything else: 
1st $5
2nd $4
3rd $3

Also prizes MAY NOT be available as we are wanting to have TheCubicle sponsor the competition, but there is a chance that they cannot sponsor this comp.

A reminder, PM me your times please starting may 24th and ending June 3rd. 
At june 4th, I will announce who makes it to the second rounds or finals and then those results are due by june 11th.*


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Can I do everything but 3BLD?
also the "23th" doesn't exist I'm sorry it just bugs me so much


----------



## U3cubing (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> *Important announcement!
> 
> All dates will be a week earlier than I announced earlier.
> 
> ...


Do you have exact dates?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

For what


----------



## U3cubing (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> For what


I guess I miss read. Are you going to have predetermined scrambles?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

Yes I will post them the 23rd


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Can I do everything but 3BLD?
> also the "23th" doesn't exist I'm sorry it just bugs me so much


Even 2BLD?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Even 2BLD?


Yup.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yup.


Added it!


----------



## Fantastic (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp
> 
> If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0



I would Like Pyraminx, 2x2, 3x3


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Fantastic said:


> I would Like Pyraminx, 2x2, 3x3


Entered!


----------



## hyn (May 12, 2022)

Could I do all except for skewb?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Could I do all except for skewb?


Entered


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

Can I add OH? I’m not the best at it but I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 13, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> Can I add OH? I’m not the best at it but I’ll give it a try.


Entered


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

You can see my July comp HERE! Contains 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Clock, and 3BLD. If you want a specific other subject, I’ll add it!


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (May 14, 2022)

I'm in for 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

Icecube77 said:


> I'm in for 3x3 and 4x4


Entered


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (May 15, 2022)

Where are the scrambles?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

Icecube77 said:


> Where are the scrambles?


The scrambles are going to be released on the 23rd of may

May 22nd is when registration closes and when I will announce how many people make it to the next round.


----------



## M3dry (May 15, 2022)

3x3 and 2x2


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp
> 
> If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0


Idk how to dm people...


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 16, 2022)

Click on their profile picture and then click start conversation


----------



## Corner Swap (May 16, 2022)

I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 2BLD.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 16, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 2BLD.


Entered


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 16, 2022)

Everyything but bld


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 16, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Everyything but bld


Entered


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

When does it work


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

What do you mean


Gamerwhocubes said:


> When does it work


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

when it start I mean


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

the 23rd


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

of june


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

No, May


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

ok


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

i have school but i do it and do we need video


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Hello, I am a speedcuber and I want to host an online cubing competition in June of 2022. There will be no prizes and it is free to enter. There will be the events that are listed in the title. Please leave the events you want to do in the section, and I look forward to seeing all of you competing. You do not need to submit a video. You can DM me your times and your average and I will put it in the google sheet listed here: https://bit.ly/JuneCubingComp
> 
> If you need a direct link to the sheet, here it is : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BBz_luFcD7YpSAWbwmzWnmOyx5ELswWgPd2ceu3avOM/edit#gid=0


It says in the first post of this forum (above), “You do not need to submit a video.”.


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

I want to do 3x3


----------



## ShortStuff (May 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> The scrambles are going to be released on the 23rd of may
> 
> May 22nd is when registration closes and when I will announce how many people make it to the next round.


Where's the scrambles


----------



## Imsoosm (May 23, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Where's the scrambles


He's in California so I think it's still 5/22 for him, in the middle of the night.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 23, 2022)

oh ok, stupid time zones


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 23, 2022)

Please DM me your times, scrambles are below, also for 2BLD and 3BLD, please randomly orient the cube at the end.

3x3

*1.** B D' U2 R' B U2 B' L R2 B' F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F U' F U2 B2 L F2 L' R' B2 F' R2 D' F R'*

*2.** R2 U F2 D2 U L' B' F D2 U R D' L R2 U F' L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 U R2 B D2 U*

*3.** R' D' U R' U L B D U' L D2 U' B' F U R2 B R2 F' L' B L' U2 B F L2 B' F R2 D2*

*4.** B2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D2 R' D2 U L' D2 B' F' L2 B R D U L R2 D' U F' L2 F2 R' F U*

*5.** F D U2 B F' L2 R' F' D2 U F2 D R' B L D B' U L F2 L' B' D' B F' U2 L D2 F D2*

2x2

*1.** R F' R2 F' R' F' L'*

*2.** B R' F2 R B R' U'*

*3.** L' F R2 D' B L D*

*4.** L' F D2 B L' F2 U*

*5.** B2 U2 F' D' R2 F U'*

3x3 OH

*1.** L2 D U' R F2 U' R2 F' U2 B' F2 R D2 U2 B' R B D' U2 R*

*2.** F R B2 U2 B2 U F D' B2 U' L R' D2 U' F' U' F' U' R' B*

*3.** R' B' F2 L' D2 L2 R D' B' R' B D' R' B' F D2 U2 B2 L2 R2*

*4.** B2 F D' B' R U R' U2 F' U' F' L2 D2 L B D' L2 B2 R U2*

*5.** L2 D' U2 B' F L D L' R' D2 L2 D' L2 R' U2 B F2 U B2 L'*

4x4

*1.** b' r' d' r2 R2 U2 R' D' R2 D' L2 R2 B r f D' L' u F2 D r D u r' R2 u' F L' B d' r' B' f2 d' b*

*2.** R' d' f2 F2 L r D d l2 r2 b L d2 u' B L' d' B' l b' F D d L2 l2 b F2 D2 f2 F L2 l' d' b2 f*

*3.** U2 l' u2 U' l2 u2 b' F' U' L2 l' R' u2 l2 B2 b2 d' L l' D u' R2 f2 d F D' f' l d U' r2 f' d' u2 U'*

*4.** B2 L2 b' D2 b2 R d' u' B f' L B2 b F L2 F2 D B b2 U f l d2 L2 l r B f l R2 U' F' D2 d U*

*5.** F L2 D' L l D L' b2 F L2 l' R' D L2 D2 U' l' B F' D' d2 U' f D' l2 u' R2 u2 f L' b f l' D U*

3BLD
1. U F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L' F' R D2 L2 D' R' B2 R'
2. D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R D' U' R B2 U F D B2
3. D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U' L D2 B F2 D B F U2

Skewb
1. L R U R' L' R B L B' R L'
2. B R L B' U' L R B R U' R'
3. B' L' U' B' L' R' L' R L' U' R'
4. R B' U B' L U' L U' R' U' R'
5. U' R U B R' L U B U L' U'

Pyraminx
1. U L R U R L R' U' B' l r u
2. L U B L' B U R' L l' r' u
3. U' L R' U B R' B U' R' l r b u
4. U L' R' U R' B' L U' R' l' b u
5. U' B' U' B R U' L' B' l r b'

Mega
1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2BLD
1. R F' R2 F U2 F R F'
2. R2 F' U R2 F2 R'
3. U' R2 F U' F2 R F2 R U

Times are due on the 3rd of June. Please DM me your times


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 23, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to do 3x3


Entered, sorry I did not get to you before registration closes but since Thursday was before the 22nd, I will let you in


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 23, 2022)

19 people make it to the second round of 3x3, 9 people make it to the final round of 3x3, 6 people make it to the final round of 2x2, 6 people make it to the final round of 3x3 OH, 4 people make it to the final round of 4x4, and then top 3 podium in the last round of every event


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 19 people make it to the second round of 3x3, 9 people make it to the final round of 3x3, 6 people make it to the final round of 2x2, 6 people make it to the final round of 3x3 OH, 4 people make it to the final round of 4x4, and then top 3 podium in the last round of every event


Great! I will do my solves today!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

2x2 R1:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
avg of 5: 2.081

Time List:
1. (0.541) R F' R2 F' R' F' L' 
2. 1.191 B R' F2 R B R' U' 
3. (2.838) L' F R2 D' B L D 
4. 2.680 L' F D2 B L' F2 U 
5. 2.371 B2 U2 F' D' R2 F U'

Luke, do I need to pm you my solutions in case they seem sus?


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2022)

3x3 R1:
11.77
12.13
9.55
11.09
10.22

3x3 OH R1:
18.94
24.80
22.93
26.27

3x3 BLD R1
1:56.02
2:02.28
2:03.38


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2022)

Megaminx
1:12.14
1:09.22
1:11.83
1:17.14
1:16.51


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 3x3 R1:
> 11.77
> 12.13
> 9.55
> ...





TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx
> 1:12.14
> 1:09.22
> 1:11.83
> ...





Imsoosm said:


> 2x2 R1:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
> avg of 5: 2.081
> 
> ...


You have do PM the times to him.


----------



## U3cubing (May 24, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Please DM me your times, scrambles are below, also for 2BLD and 3BLD, please randomly orient the cube at the end.
> 
> 3x3
> 
> ...


Do we need to calculate averages?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 24, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Do we need to calculate averages?


It would be nice if you did, but you do not have to


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 25, 2022)

Only use the first 3 scrambles for the BLD events, I will be editing the scramble post right now


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 25, 2022)

3x3
CUBE: GAN 356 XS

32.52
27.85
27.08
35.58
31.05

2x2
CUBE: Qiyi QiDi S2 2x2

4.57 (PLL Skip)
11.31
11.54
11.42
7.2

PYRAMINX & OH TO COME SOON…


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 25, 2022)

Pyraminx
PUZZLE: unknown

14.2
12.26
12.23
42.98 (big mistake and couldn’t find it…)
11.91


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 25, 2022)

OH to come soon


----------



## Garf (May 25, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> OH to come soon


You can edit posts, ya know.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 25, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> You can edit posts, ya know.


I know


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 26, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I know


Please DM me your times in the future, but I will put the results in now


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 26, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> 3x3
> CUBE: GAN 356 XS
> 
> 32.52
> ...





CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> Pyraminx
> PUZZLE: unknown
> 
> 14.2
> ...


DUDE YOU HAVE TO PM THE SOLVES TO HIM NOT POST THEM HERE


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Please DM me your times in the future, but I will put the results in now


bruh


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 26, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> 3x3
> CUBE: GAN 356 XS
> 
> 32.52
> ...





CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> Pyraminx
> PUZZLE: unknown
> 
> 14.2
> ...


Entered


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 26, 2022)

Ok sorry I’ll DM my times now on.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (May 26, 2022)

I’ll do everything except 3bld and skewb


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

Is 5BLD going to be there in the next edition of this competition?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Is 5BLD going to be there in the next edition of this competition?


If you want, I can add it


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 26, 2022)

Isaiah The Scott said:


> I’ll do everything except 3bld and skewb


Sorry, but registration closed four days ago


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 2, 2022)

@Anthony Tindal
@Luke Solves Cubes
@HiroshiCubes
@Abram Grimsley
@Fyrestare
@baseballjello67
@Timona
@Homeschool Cubing
@CornerTwisted 
@Mr Cuber
@ShortStuff
@yCArp
@Imsoosm
@gsingh
@Travelingyoyokid
@CAPTAINVALPO96
@fun at the joy
@Shrek
@cuberswoop
@Fantastic
@hydynn
@Icecube77
@Corner Swap
@Gamerwhocubes
@Aalbino

Everyone, your times are due June 3rd at 12:00 AM Pacific Daylight Time.
If you have already submitted your times, ignore this message.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm dumb, but can someone please explain to me what "pm my solves" means? Is it like starting a conversation or what?


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 3, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'm dumb, but can someone please explain to me what "pm my solves" means? Is it like starting a conversation or what?


Pm means personal message. Create a personal chat and send the times there.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 3, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Thanks.


I just started a conversation with you


----------



## Shrek (Jun 4, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @Anthony Tindal
> @Luke Solves Cubes
> @HiroshiCubes
> @Abram Grimsley
> ...


I.totally.forgot.to.send.the.times.because.im.dumb...I did the solves on May 25th or smthn...


----------



## Lukz (Jun 4, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, skewb and pyraminx


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 4, 2022)

@Icecube77 
@Imsoosm 
@Anthony Tindal 
@baseballjello67 
@Timona 
@Luke Solves Cubes 
@Abram Grimsley 
@Travelingyoyokid 
@CAPTAINVALPO96 
@Corner Swap 
@Aalbino 


Round 2 and final times are due June 10th. Please check the google sheet to see if you made it to the second round or final.

3x3
1. B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B' R F L R D' F' U B
2. D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' U' L' D' B2 F D2 L F2 U2
3. F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' B' L R U' B' D L2 R2 B2 U'
4. U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D' R2 F' L' F D2 R' D F'
5. D2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 D' R U2 L' U L D2 F L2 U2

3x3 OH
1.B2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R B' F U2 R2 U' R' D' R' U'
2. U' L2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 F' D2 U B L' F D R2
3. R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 R D F R U' L' U L R F'
4. R' F R2 B' U2 B2 U2 D' L' U F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2
5. F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U L B R' U2 B F' D R' F2

2x2
1. F R U' R' U R2 F R' U2
2. R2 F' U F U' R2 U R' U
3. R' U2 F U' F U F R' U'
4. U' R F' R2 U R2 F'
5. U' F U' R U R F2 U2

4x4
1. U F' D' Rw B2 F' L B2 Uw U Rw2 Fw D Uw U' B U2 B' R' F2 Rw D' F U' F2 Uw B' R2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw Uw' B' Uw2 F Rw' F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U'
2. Fw Uw2 L' D' L F' R2 Uw R2 Fw' F Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw2 B F' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' B L2 Rw' Fw' U' F' Rw2 F Uw Rw2 B2 F2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' L2 Rw Uw R U2 L U'
3. L B2 U B Fw U' Fw2 D' L U2 L Rw2 R Fw' Rw R' D U2 B2 F' Rw' F2 R2 D2 B' Rw' B L D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B D2 L F' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw R2 D' Fw' F R'
4. D' Uw2 R D2 U2 Rw' U B R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' Rw' U L' Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw D Uw U B2 F' L2 R' D' B' D2 Uw2 F Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F D2 R D2 Uw2 R2 U
5. Uw Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw R' B' Rw B' D2 R2 B Fw' L Rw2 B2 D Fw2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 F2 U' F' Rw' D Uw' U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' F' L2 F' L' Uw U Fw2 R B2 U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 4, 2022)

Lukz said:


> 2x2, 3x3, skewb and pyraminx


Too late to enter.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 13, 2022)

Everyone, I have an announcement to make, I did say that times were due on the 10th of June. However, Saturday, I had a competition, and sunday I had to pack for my vacation. My vacation lasts today through sunday. I will make the times due on Friday the 17th.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Everyone, I have an announcement to make, I did say that times were due on the 10th of June. However, Saturday, I had a competition, and sunday I had to pack for my vacation. My vacation lasts today through sunday. I will make the times due on Friday the 17th.


Whew, I forgot to do the solves... I thought I'm going to be disqualified


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 13, 2022)

Me too, I didn't do my solves.


----------



## Fyrestare (Jun 16, 2022)

Awww I was on vacation and completely missed it. My bad Luke


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 19, 2022)

Everyone, I am so sorry, I am on my way to home from my vacation right now and I was not able to post the scrambles for the finals but here they are now:


Please check the google sheet if you made it to the finals of 3x3. Also the winner of 3x3 wins the entire competition.
3x3 Final Scrambles

1: L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 L' B2 U' F L U B' F' R2
2: L' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 R2 B' F' U' L2 D2 F' D L
3: B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R U R2 F' L D' R2 U' F
4: L F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L' R' B L D' F' L' D2
5: F L' D F R2 U2 F2 B' U D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R' U2 L2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 19, 2022)

Sorry, but times are due for the 3x3 finals on June 23, 2 days after my birthday!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 23, 2022)

The Competition is over! Sadly only 2 people submitted their times for the finals, me and @Abram Grimsley 

The winner of May-June online competition is @Luke Solves Cubes 

Congrats, you get bragging rights!

Thank you to everyone who competed and sorry to everyone who did not get to submit their times.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> The Competition is over! Sadly only 2 people submitted their times for the finals, me and @Abram Grimsley
> 
> The winner of May-June online competition is @Luke Solves Cubes
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> The Competition is over! Sadly only 2 people submitted their times for the finals, me and @Abram Grimsley
> 
> The winner of May-June online competition is @Luke Solves Cubes
> 
> ...


Oooof missed it


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 23, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Oooof missed it


Prob would have gotten 2nd if no one else entered.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 23, 2022)

darn if no one else entered i woulda won


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 23, 2022)

Who won the other events

_*Praying that Imsoosm did not enter 2x2*_


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Who won the other events
> 
> _*Praying that Imsoosm did not enter 2x2*_


Luke Solves Cubes won 3x3, OH
Baseballjello67 won 2x2, Skewb, Pyra
Timona won 4x4
Anthony Tindal won 3BLD, Mega
Travelingyoyokid won 2BLD


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 23, 2022)

Therefore, Luke Solves Cubes won the competition!


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Luke Solves Cubes won 3x3, OH
> Baseballjello67 won 2x2, Skewb, Pyra
> Timona won 4x4
> Anthony Tindal won 3BLD, Mega
> Travelingyoyokid won 2BLD


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 24, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Luke Solves Cubes won 3x3, OH
> Baseballjello67 won 2x2, Skewb, Pyra
> Timona won 4x4
> Anthony Tindal won 3BLD, Mega
> Travelingyoyokid won 2BLD


Wooo I won! Lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 24, 2022)

Hey! I got second place in like 3 events, so I'm happy. Congrats to Luke solves Cubes


----------



## Garf (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice, I won 3-BLD and Mega!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 24, 2022)

I won the most events!?


----------

